# How long has your pressure washer lasted..?



## GlasgowDave (May 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I've been searching for info on pressure washers. There are certainly enough recommendations but not enough on the longevity of the products. I don't mind spending £150+ on a washer if I know it's going to last.

So, to kick things off...

Karcher K4.99
Used 1-2 times a week to wash cars
Died 3 times in 3 year and required repair.

Next


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

my impression of karcher is that they are ****, ive known endless amounts of them break down on people alot. 

i have an alto, its great, very pleased with it.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

So far...
I had a K3.99 blew a seal, sent for repair. Machine lost after four months.

Replacement machine sold to us for £45 (refurb) blew a seal within a year.

Sent for repair, quoted £60 work plus delivery.

Repaired and delivered FOC but with serious damage to outer casing where some ham-fisted goon had tried to force it back together.

Told to arrange my own courier to return the damaged machine for inspection.

After protracted arguments another new machine, this time a K3.960 was dispatched FOC, waiting for this one to blow itself apart too.

ETA: All have been run exactly as per guidelines, plugged directly into a mains connection, 10m of hose with free flowing connectors etc etc


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

i have the aldi powercraft powerwasher, touch wood i've had it for a year, its had very hard use 2/3 times a week as well as cleaning pations etc and so far hasnt missed a beat


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

My Lavor from Wickes 160 bar 510litres/hour 10M high pressure hose, used more than once weekly , stolen and returned , 30 months so far :thumb:


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Halfords HP125 (i think) had it 2 years used twice weekly no issues, Dad is now using it as i bought a Kranzle K7. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive broke a few  :lol:

karcher 3.99 & 4.99, the 3.99 lasted about 6 months, the 4.99 about 5 
2 x aldi power craft machine, both lasted about 7 months or so

then moved to a 5 series, about 8 months later it started to rattle a bit

so ive no invested in a kranzle


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Karcher HDS500 CI been used min 4 times a week for at least 6 years and still going strong, guess they dont make them like they used too !!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't confuse Karcher HD with the domestic range, I've had several domestic ones and they've failed yet my HD is a couple of years old and no problems, different level of build quality.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Kew Alto, now Nilfisk (but not commercial just hobby use) 9 yrs!
Karcher 3 in 1 year, never again
Lavor 2 years of heavy use, very good for £70 Makro special
Kranzle 1 year of heavy use, serviced and now ok (touch wood) again..still going strong


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I had a Karcher for many years (dont recall the model), died at the ripe old age of 11! Fantastic machine that never missed a beat, it's sadly missed 

So, being so happy with my old Karcher I went for a new one....3 months...dead...another one lasted...8 WEEKS!!!! Finally bought another, better spec...4 months & blew a seal = NEVER AGAIN!!!

Invested in the Nilfisk E140, good build quality & less than a month old...no real problems....yet!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Makita HW131 going strong still after 7 months, with 3 of those hard use daily.
Then again, you expect no less with something designed as a HD domestic/medium duty professional, and weighing 30 odd kilos!

Dave if you're quick, look at my thread in the Forum Announcements section entitled Makita Pressure Washers, the offer is either 'til the end of this month, or next - give them a quick call to see which.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

I've not got a PW, but my brother has a Karcher one ( not sure of the model number ) , used once every week or so and the car + pavements + house windows... it's lasted about 13 years thus far, no faults at all ( touch wood )


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a Kew/Alto, now Nilfisk/Alto, and it's 11 years now and still going strong...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have got a K3, used every weekend on at least 3 cars...had it for 2 years with no issues...

Except, when I ran over the gun and got a replacement off ebay... but that was my fault!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought a Karcher in 1999 can't remember the model but that lasted until 2003 when it just packed in. 

Then as I had some extra accessories thought another Karcher was the way to go and bought a K550M which died in 2007 and when that packed in got a good deal on a K6.80M which I've still got.

When that one goes, which it will, I'll probably try a Nilfisk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

For that kind of money go for a Nilfisk - E140 is built like a tank

I had three Karchers previously and they all died within 12 months. Either that, or splash out on a Kranzle


----------



## hardtail (Jul 14, 2009)

i have a karcher hd 502m lasted me 5 years so far and never missed a beat or power ,i was feed up of going through cheap karchers one each year pulsing etc etc ,you should see the box in the garage full of plastic cylinder heads off em  mine all brass now inc the head so no more worries got it from ebay for £200 and it a recon one would have cost over 500 new take my advise dont buy a karcher with a plastic head :thumb:


----------



## scfc74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a cheap RAC washer - used for circa 10/15 hours over 18 month period and I think it died last weekend - lost power and burning smell coming from the machine!
Any recommendations for a new one? - don't want to spend more than £200 and want it to last a few years if possible. Will also be used for patio cleaning etc.
Thanks


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

My Karcher 3.99 is 7 months old now, still going strong. lol. 

I would love a Kranzle, but can't afford one.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/brands/SIP/Pressure-Washers/b1431/sc1580/p4836.aspx

a bit expensive, but i have had this for 5yrs now. no problems and still going strong :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

had my kranzle k7 about 2 years now,use it everyday and has never let me down.

best thing you can buy...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

scfc74 said:


> Have a cheap RAC washer - used for circa 10/15 hours over 18 month period and I think it died last weekend - lost power and burning smell coming from the machine!
> Any recommendations for a new one? - don't want to spend more than £200 and want it to last a few years if possible. Will also be used for patio cleaning etc.
> Thanks


As above, check to see if the held price is still on - the HW130 is under your budget.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Disappointed with Karcher now, I have had two of the 2.x series washers. First one last about 5 years but was very very rarely used - maybe once or twice a year for decking and path duty in the summer. This new one I got just over a year ago and it has now started to play up too (it gets full power maybe about a quarter of the time, rest of the time it just makes a lot of noise) but has had a lot more usage with snow foaming and maybe doing up to three cars and a couple of bikes some weekends. 
Not sure what to go for next, dont really want to re-buy another HD foam lance if I can help it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Chris, wherever you bought your lance from, should be willing and able to swap over the fitting to whatever you need for the new machine.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

Over about ten years I have gone through two 200 series K'archer pressure washers - looking at replacing the second one soon.

Both have still been functional at the end of their time but had become noisy and leaked around the inlet.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

i bought one simlar to this 
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...1800p/path/petrol-diesel-driven-power-washers

mine had the briggs engine on it

it was 2 years old when i got it and it washed 5 wagons a week

then i did 4 years of full time valeting with it doing up to 10 washes a day

then i hired it out for 8 months to another valeter when i stopped

and in that time the repairs done were

3 new pull cords

4 new spark plugs

1 loose wire

6 oil changes

i paid 200 second hand,

i would recommend anyone to buy one


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

hardtail said:


> i have a karcher hd 502m lasted me 5 years so far and never missed a beat or power ,i was feed up of going through cheap karchers one each year pulsing etc etc ,you should see the box in the garage full of plastic cylinder heads off em  mine all brass now inc the head so no more worries got it from ebay for £200 and it a recon one would have cost over 500 new take my advise dont buy a karcher with a plastic head :thumb:


Interesting. Do you happen to know if a K6.95 MD has a plastic head or brass? There marketing material doesn't really advertise this, but I think it does. I also have an HD 525 S which I'm pretty sure does. Thanks!


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

ok, just to answer my own question about the K6.95 MD, "Maintenance-free brass pump" is right up there as one of the top selling points in the sales pitch, so I guess I'm fairly safe :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

some where i think it could of been on here, there was chart of various pressure washers with there specs and whether they had metal or plastic pumps.

Anything Under a K5 series karcher will have a plastic head/pump. K5 and above use metal parts. :thumb:

I've had my Nilfisk P150 for a few months, still going good.

Nilfisk pressure washers are definately worth a look. All of them use metal pumps. If your looking at a karcher and its lower than a k5, ie. not a k5, k6, k7 or HD model then id strongly advise buying the nilfisk alternative instead.

Good luck with your search :thumb:


----------



## GlasgowDave (May 23, 2009)

Hey,

Just to bring this thread back from the dead 1 year one. How are you guys getting on with your PWs now? There were quite a few replies along the lines of, "I bought a washer 4 months ago and it's going great". What about 1 year later. What about 5?

From the posts there was quite some interest in the Nilfisks. In particular the Nilfisk - E140. I see the Nilfisk Compact C120 is getting some attention at the moment because of the price. How does it compare to the Excellent range and the E140/140.2?

Answers on a postcard to the usual address =)

Dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a C110 and an E140. The difference is substantial in terms of flow rate and 'power'. I can rinse my wheels clean with E140, but not with C110.

The build is significantly better, it's about 4 times heavier, it has a hose reel (although this can be a pain) and the E140 comes with a much better lance and a 9M hose.

You can really feel the quality difference between the C and E ranges. If you can afford the extra, get an E.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GlasgowDave said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just to bring this thread back from the dead 1 year one. How are you guys getting on with your PWs now? There were quite a few replies along the lines of, "I bought a washer 4 months ago and it's going great". What about 1 year later. What about 5?
> 
> ...


Well as you asked, still on my same wickes lavor, was 3yrs old in Feb 2010 and still getting regular use :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

My Wickes (Lavor) 160 Bar lasted about 2.5 years before it started leaking from the pump and lost all pressure. Wickes sent it to Lavor for repair under the 3 year warranty and despite being told it would be fixed, written off or put down to fair wear and tear and repaired at my expense within a week I still hadn't heard anything after 2 weeks.
I called the store manager and kicked off a little and she kindly invited me to come in and collect a brand new one f.o.c. Better still, they gave me a new receipt and a new 3 year warranty !!

Happy Days.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

We have an old Kew for the farm, Its been here since I was born so thats 6 months short of 20 years and its only been in for a minor repair once AFAIK. Its still going smoothly and it runs super quiet! Its probably more than 20, it runs of the old round pin plugs. It really is a cracking machine!

We bought a Portotecnica last year for washing the cars at the house and it hasn't missed a beat yet, I'm hoping I will still be using it when I am 40.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

I used my K6.95 MD this weekend for the first time after buying it a year ago. I can't say how long it'll last, but I can say it's a quality piece of equipment which is a pleasure to use. It looks like it's built to last and feels very different to my olf k2.36!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ive had my karcher HD511/c for just over 2 years now and its been taking an absolute hammering since august, not missed a beat.
I seen a comment on the first page about karcher not being very good ( im frasing politely ) obviously a comment from someone who hasnt used many machines.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Where's Kev when you need him? :lol: seriously Kev recommended me the Nilfisk c120 (don't think they make the same exact variant anymore, which if I remember rightly is the C120 2.6) and it's superb!

The Nilfisks are pocket money and seem outstanding.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

I've had my Karcher K2.89 for about 5 years now and still going strong, I've had to replace an O-ring (pence) and the hose is frayed (lent it to my mates dad and came back wrecked)

It doesn't get a hard life but gets used every weekend now i've caught the bug:detailer:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Our stihl is about 10 years old now ok its needed a new hose and trigger assembly but the pump keeps on chugging away


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

mobileman said:


> Karcher HDS500 CI been used min 4 times a week for at least 6 years and still going strong, guess they dont make them like they used too !!


all the top end industrial karcher's are really good because they have metal pumps all the domestic ones have plastic pumps and thats why they always fail they ruined there reputation by making the domestic ones on the cheap


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If you can afford one, get a Kranzle. 100 times better than any domestic Karcher/Nilfisk etc.

The difference really is night and day. I went back to using a Karcher after 6 months of my Kranzle and thought that it was almost not worth using the Karcher it was that poor whilst before I thought it was the bees knees!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

amiller said:


> If you can afford one, get a Kranzle. 100 times better than any domestic Karcher/Nilfisk etc.
> 
> The difference really is night and day. I went back to using a Karcher after 6 months of my Kranzle and thought that it was almost not worth using the Karcher it was that poor whilst before I thought it was the bees knees!


Yes, I've looked at these and they are very good. I think there's a lot down to how often you use it and in what capacity. If you need it day in, day out, then I'd only having something in the league of a Kranzle. But for a once a week wash, for ten minutes or so of PW use, the Nilfisk is up to the job (and no doubt a lot more). But maybe when my Nilfisk goes, I must get a Kranzle for the fun of it (boy, do they weigh a lot though!, shows the quality of the build!)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Yes, I've looked at these and they are very good. I think there's a lot down to how often you use it and in what capacity. If you need it day in, day out, then I'd only having something in the league of a Kranzle. But for a once a week wash, for ten minutes or so of PW use, the Nilfisk is up to the job (and no doubt a lot more). But maybe when my Nilfisk goes, I must get a Kranzle for the fun of it (boy, do they weigh a lot though!, shows the quality of the build!)....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Yeah they are heavy! I've got a 20m Kranzle reel though. :thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

My Karcher, Ermmm, 20+ years, trigger is a bit dodgy now, sticks on but other
than that, never had a problem.
G


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My Karcher K 3.99 lasted 14 months with medium use.My Nilfisk E130 is a few months old and is still fine.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Had 2 high range Karchers within 12 months, got a replacement on warrenty but have nly used it twice in over a year. 

I`d never buy another Krapacher


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

My aldi powercrafts been in almost constant use for two years ,at my house and transported to other peoples houses for use at theirs and it's still absolutely fine (touch wood )


----------



## kevinmcm19 (Dec 28, 2006)

7 year b&q own brand one i want it to break so i have an excuse buy a better one but as it does my job i dont see any reason to replace it


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

bought my Kew Hobby 3100 (aka Nilfisk) back in 1993 and still going strong, just used it tonight. My dad has a Mistral which he had on the farm and it has never misted a beat in over 25 years, still used twice a week.


----------



## unky_paul (Jul 29, 2010)

Have a look at www.kranzle.co.uk Proper machines built to last years & years, cost more initially but cheaper in the long run. Buy a Kranzle and only buy once !


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Kew Alto, now Nilfisk (but not commercial just hobby use) 9 yrs!
> Karcher 3 in 1 year, never again
> Lavor 2 years of heavy use, very good for £70 Makro special
> Kranzle 1 year of heavy use, serviced and now ok (touch wood) again..still going strong


brazilian waxing since 1999. ( in your sig)

ive literally just spat oasis all over my pc screen lol


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

i was bought a shady looking challenge extreme unit from argos for about £60 gets used probably 3/4 times a week and as yet nothing has gone wrong with it, when it is in use it does 2/3 cars in each use, has been dropped, knocked over (Neighbour drove into it when she wanted her car doing) even been frozen up in winter so has seen its fair share of abuse and still it lives....


----------



## Chris. (Jun 7, 2010)

I use a cheap karcher k22.1m, and its still going strong after 2 years.

My only gripe with it is the plastic threads for the water line and lances are a bit weak, but i only paid 60 something for it, and i sorted that out myself.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

I have have a cheapo challenger one from Argos,still going after 5 years.Probably blow up now now I have said that.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well Ive had my Bosch Aquatak 110 for just over a year now and the gun and trigger parts are pretty knackered so got a courier coming to pick it up and sent it back to Bosch... thankfully it has 2 years warranty. As for a new gun and trigger the price is £67 :doublesho The whole unit only cost £95 :lol:

Will get a Nilfisk when this one is finally knackered though.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

just replaced my faithful Karcher must of had the best part of 7yrs and only recently it started to go wrong and just failed yesterday so I replaced it today with a Nilfisk Alto from screwfix bargain price 
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/42634?cm_sp=CatBanners-_-position3-_-Cleaning&ts=30617#


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i have 3 pressure washers and owned previously 2 others which i dont recommend

domestic Karcher - broke after about 4 months being used at weekends for family cars

when i was valeting i used the biggest domestic Bosch pressure washer for a few months every day and it started pulsing, i managed to get my money back somehow at B&Q (took it back no problem)

Bought a Kranzle K7 after rave reviews on here, i use it 5 days a week and used it for 2 years now without any problems other than the hose got a split in it - fantastic value for money

i also own 2 GX160 petrol honda pressure washers for heavy commercial use - indistructable but at £1200 each - its not for the sunday car wash brigade

I recommend Kranzle 100%


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

I've had my Karcher 3.67M for 14 months now, been using it approximately two times per week year-round (for car washing only) and no problems so far. I'm surprised it has lasted this long for a residential unit, to be honest.

When my current model dies, I'd love to upgrade to a Kranzle but they seem to all run on 15+ amps where all my garage outlets are have 50' extension cord reels rated at 13 amps max. Not to mention, my Karcher was only $170 US and the cheapest Kranzle is $670 US without any wheels. 

If I want a unit with wheels, those start at $790 US and I am just a week-end warrior.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Karcher 310 (I think). Got it when I passed my test in 1999. Paid £110 (more than two weeks wages lol) and have had it ever since. Gets used 2-3 times a week, has been frozen inside many times and it's still going strong. Only problem I have with it is it doesn't have wheels.


----------



## Bentley001 (Aug 11, 2008)

karcher k3.99
18 months old
1st the gun started letting by, replaced
2nd the outlet connection split, replaced 
waiting to see what happens next


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Karcher 550. 5 years + still going strong.................................


That has, no doubt, put the mockers on that then................


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

Karcher B202, abused it for 9 years now and still working a dream, hose went a few months back, but got a new hose and gun for 20 squids on the bay, happy days.


----------



## BILKO1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a Karcher 620m lasted 10 years then the pressure switch went, spent £14 repairing it myself lasted another 6 years then the pump went. Just bought a Karcher hds as the small ones are not built like they used to be.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the karchers mentioned above seem to be the older models, when karcher made quality machines, unlike nowadays...


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to have an old Bosch one that lasted 8 years and was well used. I had to get rid of it in the end because the hose burst and a replacement hose was going to be quite expensive.

I now have a Nilfisk E140 and I am very happy with it


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Bought a Karcher 2.54 from tescos paid £70 with 60% off last me about 2 years so far. Im happy with it! :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

got a karcher. brass, not like the new plastic ones. 8 yrs old. still going strong


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Karcher 5.55, lasted 13 months! Control head went and I fixed it for £15.


----------

